# Empire Swordsman,ben Loyal,loch Ranza,



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the old ben loyal,ben line only had her for about 1 yr sold her to maclay macintyre's of glasgow,they had three ships,loch ranza loch maddy,and loch dee,on the iron ore run from west africa/uk


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Dom,
I well remember the LOCH RANZA & LOCH MORAR both laid up at anchorage (maybe on buoys?) close to Mountbatten, Plymouth when I was doing pre-sea at Plymouth in 1959


----------



## rob15 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Empire Swordsman*

(*)) Empire Swordsman 11944ren Granrock 1948-ren Balmoral 1950 ren Loch Ranza 1953 -ren Tertric 1960 yard William Hamilton Glassgow built 1944 grt 7,067 scrap Kaohsiung 26-04-68 photo travela of the tramps voll 2 hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## ncalver (Mar 11, 2008)

*Empire Swordsman*

Thanks for your help.






rob15 said:


> (*)) Empire Swordsman 11944ren Granrock 1948-ren Balmoral 1950 ren Loch Ranza 1953 -ren Tertric 1960 yard William Hamilton Glassgow built 1944 grt 7,067 scrap Kaohsiung 26-04-68 photo travela of the tramps voll 2 hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## ncalver (Mar 11, 2008)

*empire swordsman*

Hi Dom

Thank you for your help. I have printed out your picture and put together a folder for father in law and he thought it was just great...







dom said:


> the old ben loyal,ben line only had her for about 1 yr sold her to maclay macintyre's of glasgow,they had three ships,loch ranza loch maddy,and loch dee,on the iron ore run from west africa/uk


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

glad to of been some help


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello dom,

Did you work on the S.S. Loch Ranza?

Ken


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

yes,running down to the West coast for iron ore,joind her in Barrow,by the time i got there from Leith i'd forgotten her name,mostly Pepel??Freetown,this photo was taken at cardiff,chatty but happy as they say


----------

